# Help: Found mouse in dog food



## Debara (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok, We really need some advice here. The lines to the dog food company (Hills Science) was closed when my husband found the mouse in the dog food.

We no longer have the bag because we pour the food into an airtight container. No sense in keeping the bag around. So we will not be able to give the company any info. We used up most of the food.

Concerns??? Is there anything that we should be concerned about as for the dogs sake? I don't think that we should give the dogs the rest of the food. My husband does not think that there is a problem with the dogs eating the rest of the food considering that they eat goat and chicken pooh :Bawling: .

Please help us out here.

Thanks, Debbie


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Throw the mouse away and feed the rest of the dog food to the dog. It hasn't hurt him yet so it won't hurt him to eat the rest of the sack.
Many dogs and cats eat mice.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My dogs eat mice all the time...even dead mice that are dried up.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Shouldn't be a problem. You can use up the rest of the food, but if you are too grossed out it's OK if you want to get a new bag.


----------

